

Analytics on the Cheap - gcoleman
http://0x74696d.com/posts/analytics-on-the-cheap/?1

======
davnola
This is essentially the same approach as
[https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow/wiki/Setting-up-the-
Clo...](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow/wiki/Setting-up-the-Cloudfront-
collector).

What's neat and novel to me about this implementation is the use of delimiters
vastly simplifies loading the raw S3 logs into Redshift.

